# SNAILS



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

hi all whats your thoughts on snails? are they good or bad or does it depend on which species?


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2013)

I have them in all my tanks, ramshorn, trumpets, black tylos, pond snails, little tiny ones that I have no idea what they are called, doesn't bother me, do no harm.


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Jan 2013)

tooo true.. I have snails and I dont even know what they are... if you post that you want snails I bet you will get a real big generous amount of people that will be willng to throw snails your way


----------



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

i have trumpet snails in my trigon 350 but there not happy at present due to me taking all the substrate out , i have some small snails in my 20 litre along with a couple of native water hog lice ( aquatic version of wood lice ) got some ramshorns outside want to bring some in but im not putting my hands in that ice water for nothing at the present


----------



## anttthony (19 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I have them in all my tanks, ramshorn, trumpets, black tylos, pond snails, little tiny ones that I have no idea what they are called, doesn't bother me, do no harm.


Feel quite bad now just added my second treatment of snail killer spotted a few after adding new plants always thought they would eat everything. 

ant


----------



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

you murderer lol


----------



## anttthony (19 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> you murderer lol


I no id do a water change if I wasn't half p@#$@d

ant


----------



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

oh well it probably wont get them all anyway


----------



## anttthony (19 Jan 2013)

I did it last week and ther still ther do they do any harm

ant


----------



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

no they dont do any harm, it was thought years ago that they ate your plants, but they dont do any harm and in small nannois they can mop up any decaying matter, so they are a clean up crerw


----------



## anttthony (19 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> no they dont do any harm, it was thought years ago that they ate your plants, but they dont do any harm and in small nannois they can mop up any decaying matter, so they are a clean up crerw



Thanks done wonders for my guilt....whers that bucket 

ant


----------



## LancsRick (19 Jan 2013)

I seem to have a growing population of Malaysian trumpet snails in my trigon, so I'm cutting back on food as they can be a sign of over feeding. Also have mini ramshorns which are a visual pest but don't harm the plants. Used to have red ramshorns but I systematically removed those as they bred incredibly fast and took over the tank.


----------



## foxfish (19 Jan 2013)

I keep my snails in check by squashing any I see that venture onto the front glass, my corry's love um!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2013)

foxfish said:


> I keep my snails in check by squashing any I see that venture onto the front glass, my corry's love um!


Do the same to keep the population in check, shrimp love them too


----------



## dean (19 Jan 2013)

so theres no real downside to snails, too many and you are overfeeding, but better the snails est it than it pollute the tank and a squashed one makes a tasty snack for the fish and shrimp


----------



## somethingfishy (20 Jan 2013)

Beware the salawesi snails ... They munched there way through some vallis in my tank in a couple of days! 

I have always found snail populations easy to control .. But mts have completely taken over my tank!! To the point that my plecs are lucky to get any courgette 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


dean said:


> couple of native water hog lice ( aquatic version of wood lice )


I have Water Hog (_Asellus)_ in the tank. They do the same job as Cherry Shrimp, but they are a lot better at hiding, so you can keep them in tanks with Dwarf Cichlids etc more successfully. I also have MTS and Ramshorns in the tanks where the water is hard enough.


dean said:


> so theres no real downside to snails, too many and you are overfeeding, but better the snails est it than it pollute the tank and a squashed one makes a tasty snack for the fish and shrimp


If you want your fish to spawn, fish like Dwarf Cichlids and Plecs, which show parental care are fine with MTS and Red Ramshorn (and possibly other snails as well). Most egg scatters will have their eggs eaten by Red Ramshorns, but are fine with MTS. Red Ramshorns, MTS and Tadpole Snails (_Physa - _also plant safe) all breed pretty quickly, but you can control then by baiting with courgette etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bogwood (21 Jan 2013)

I hate snails......spent 40 years hunting them down, in a variety of ways.

However in my reef tank, have a whole variety of critters, and actively encourage them.
All part of a natural clean up crew., and very effective at that.


----------

